# MLCS coupon code



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have a MLCS coupon code? 
Thanks


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/pasteml.htm


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

That doesn't work for me.
Thanks


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/pasteml.htm

Sorry about that this link works to a MLCS page that offers a few specific discaounts.


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

C06
until Sept 30th


----------



## beretta (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm not sure that they have had one for quite a while. I'm on their mail list and the last one I received was about 3 months ago.


----------

